# What are warning points.



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2004)

I notice I have 1.  Piratecat has 2.  What are they, and how do I give them to people?  *grin*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2004)

Where do you see warning points?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2004)

Click on my name on the left column, then select to view my profile.  It's near the bottom, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2004)

I have no warning points; is that good or bad?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no warning points; is that good or bad?




No points?  Oh my. . . .  You poor bastard.

My condolences.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2004)

MAybe I need to do something bad...really really bad.  Hmm, there was the idea on how I might be able to ....well, It is a good idea that Mark of CMG had.  I mentioned it to PC at Gen Con and he didn't seemed amused at it though


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm so unloved, nobody reports any of my posts...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 10, 2004)

Warning Points are a kind of semi-experiment.  PC and RW were used as guinea-pigs simply because I knew them both (I was just testing the system).  Basically, it allows moderators to hand out "points", and when anyone gets 7 points they get automatically banned.  We haven't adopted the system, though (yet), so please just ignore it!


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> MAybe I need to do something bad...really really bad.  Hmm, there was the idea on how I might be able to ....well, It is a good idea that Mark of CMG had.




I don't recall.  Drop me an email about it so I can have a chuckle.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I mentioned it to PC at Gen Con and he didn't seemed amused at it though




Perhaps he was wearing his tight shorts that day...


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 10, 2004)

Interesting addition, but I wonder if people would not make use of it to determine whether the one talking to them is a troll or not, this may make people that have been making unpolite and unapropriate posts in the past be rashly treated.

I hope this does not happen, else the system might have to be made visible for moderators only, I mean, not to be unfair to someone who is trying to change his ownself.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 10, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Warning Points are a kind of semi-experiment.  PC and RW were used as guinea-pigs simply because I knew them both....when anyone gets 7 points they get automatically banned.



Yeah sure, come on Morrus tell the truth, the warning points against those two are real!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 10, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Interesting addition, but I wonder if people would not make use of it to determine whether the one talking to them is a troll or not, this may make people that have been making unpolite and unapropriate posts in the past be rashly treated.
> 
> I hope this does not happen, else the system might have to be made visible for moderators only, I mean, not to be unfair to someone who is trying to change his ownself.



Here's the thing though... you have to go to someone's profile to see it.  I don't think many people will actually do that... I mean, it's pretty obvious who the problematic posters are, even without such a system, and without going to someone's profile.

So I guess that puts me solidly in the "eh" category - I don't think it matters much if we have it either way.  If it makes it easier for the moderators though, I'm all for it.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Apr 10, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Interesting addition, but I wonder if people would not make use of it to determine whether the one talking to them is a troll or not, this may make people that have been making unpolite and unapropriate posts in the past be rashly treated.
> 
> I hope this does not happen, else the system might have to be made visible for moderators only, I mean, not to be unfair to someone who is trying to change his ownself.



So there would be self-policing element to the boards?  Great! "Oh, it's troll-boy again.  Let's not repond." Sounds good to me.

I'm sure if they want to reform, people will know it. And I'm guessing that what can be given can also be taken away.


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 10, 2004)

I must confess that I cannot acess the boards enough to know who the problematic ones are, although I always try to give people another chance. The system is very handy indeed as it allows the mods to simply assign points and let the guy go away without their own intervention being needed.

Just hope that people don't get this as another point to talk about in a flame war, like "That is so you, after all you already have 3 warning points!!. This would be no more than personal attack.

Well, after being on that trap discussion i an at least say that many people here do rty not to flame...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> So there would be self-policing element to the boards?  Great! "Oh, it's troll-boy again.  Let's not repond." Sounds good to me.



I could agree more...  Also I think it should be viewable to the public, hey maybe even make it a sort able column in the member’s list, as the more people who see the repercussion of misbehavior the more likely it is to stop.  (Remember this from childhood?)

I get tried of using an ignore list, but I’m very sick and tried of know that the same old “jokes”, via pictures and what not, are still going on. 

So I really hope this will make it stop.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> ...although I always try to give people another chance.




Don't think I don't appreciate it...


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 10, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Interesting addition, but I wonder if people would not make use of it to determine whether the one talking to them is a troll or not, this may make people that have been making unpolite and unapropriate posts in the past be rashly treated.
> 
> I hope this does not happen, else the system might have to be made visible for moderators only, I mean, not to be unfair to someone who is trying to change his ownself.




I'm sure that if Morrus feels that might be a problem he'll have me mod the code so that only the mods can view the notes.


----------



## Psionicist (Apr 10, 2004)

Are warning points and user notes related to each other? If not, Ryan here is in an embarrassing situation.


----------



## Olive (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I could agree more...  Also I think it should be viewable to the public, hey maybe even make it a sort able column in the member’s list, as the more people who see the repercussion of misbehavior the more likely it is to stop.  (Remember this from childhood?)




You're joking right?

I can't imaigine anything worse than having it right there beneath my post count. Not that I can remember ever having been scolded by a mod (where as i managed it at nutkinland), but the idea of pulic shaming is hideous.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> You're joking right?




Let me check...  Nope, not at all.   

Oh wait I guess I just was.    



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> I can't imaigine anything worse than having it right there beneath my post count. Not that I can remember ever having been scolded by a mod (where as i managed it at nutkinland), but the idea of pulic shaming is hideous.




I find that rather ironic for someone who moderator nutkinland, probably the one forum where that's the pastime.    (no attack, just a comment from what I've seen there in the past.)

Anyhow, I don’t see it being needed right next to the post count not did I suggest that, I simply like it where it is now and I would like to see it stay their if its implemented.


----------



## Mark (Apr 11, 2004)

Perhaps all avatars could be replaced by a blinking number "7" and as each member gets closer to banning the number could be reduced?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Perhaps all avatars could be replaced by a blinking number "7" and as each member gets closer to banning the number could be reduced?



But… I’m sort of attached to my self-portrait…


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Perhaps all avatars could be replaced by a blinking number "7" and as each member gets closer to banning the number could be reduced?





WE'd all have our little doomsday clocks counting down to our oblivion!!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> WE'd all have our little doomsday clocks counting down to our oblivion!!



yup, this is just a plot for morrus to be able to ban all the people he doesn't like. a select society of morrus' choosing


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 11, 2004)

What do you mean we?


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 11, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> yup, this is just a plot for morrus to be able to ban all the people he doesn't like. a select society of morrus' choosing



Uh-oh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.



CBS's new "reality" show...  

ENworld survivor!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 11, 2004)

Doesn't this mean people could just give warning points to people that they simply don't like?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Doesn't this mean people could just give warning points to people that they simply don't like?



Only if they where a moderator...  So I have serious doubt that it would ever happen.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only if they where a moderator...  So I have serious doubt that it would ever happen.



I don't know about that, after all, RW already has one and PC has two!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2004)

I wonder if I could bribe a moderator to give warning points to people......


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wonder if I could bribe a moderator to give warning points to people......



 Possibly. But we'd then also have to give _you_ warning points for bribing moderators.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2004)

So, it's like a win win situation??


----------



## Nifft (Apr 11, 2004)

I notice that I can edit my warning points on the "Edit Profile" page.

Please give me negative one WP for being so moderator-friendly.

Thanks, -- N the Brown Nosed Dragon


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, we can give ourselves warning points and get ourselves banned without actually doing anything wrong.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2004)

Beware the warning point inflation!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 11, 2004)

How such a simple question can bring a shiver and chuckle in the matter of a few dozen post.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> How such a simple question can bring a shiver and chuckle in the matter of a few dozen post.



Once, there was a simple thread about maximum allowed thread length. And we all know how _that_ turned out.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2004)

I have talent with the threads I start and particpate in.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2004)

And I'm the muse of madness.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have talent with the threads I start and particpate in.



Yeah, well how would we know about that?  You post so seldom.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well how would we know about that? You post so seldom.



 True. Fortunately, since it's so few posts, you can easily go into his profile and click on 'Search for all posts by Crothian' and dig for the good stuff. 

Assuming you don't want to crash your computer, EN World, and half the internet, I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2004)

Really?  I can crash EN World by doing that?  Oh the power I possess!!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Really? I can crash EN World by doing that? Oh the power I possess!!



 No more than anyone else who has access to the Search function. 

Plus, it's only a hypothesis; nobody ever dared testing it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2004)

It only lists the last 500 posts so I guess that won't work.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2004)

500? Not bad. I still remember times when it only showed 200. 

*runs for cover*

Yes, I knew it was limited. But pointing that out would have ruined my joke, now, wouldn't it?


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, can anyone else see a market being born here? One might show up and say that he wants this that and that book of his wish list to actually make himself banned... now imagine what one would do if the one that was offering was a well known guy, like hong, piratecat or crothian!!!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 12, 2004)

Ah, so only mods can give warning points. Gotcha.


----------

